

Police officer pepper-sprays seated, non-violent students at UC Davis - aheilbut
http://boingboing.net/2011/11/18/police-pepper-spraying-arrest.html

======
Aron
Might as well been chanting 'please shoot the students!' since almost everyone
there wanted that to happen. It helps make the story bigger and their heroic
roles in it more important.

Why were they blocking the sidewalk in the first place? Doesn't matter. POLICE
BRUTALITY!

